# I got into a fight with my dog, i have a question !



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys
yesterday i was walking with my 4 months old puppy and i got into a fight with a bunch of boys trying to steal my pup. thanks god i got my friends to help and i got my dog now.
and my dog loves me so much and always follows me and start moving around and barking and pulling if one of my friends keep him away from me and never let someone take him away from me, but when the boys were trying to take him he didn't bark he didn't bite but when i called his name and ran, he followed me.
what i wanna ask, how can make my dog know that in such case he should bite or attack them, because if he did that with one of them, all of them will run and i was in real danger and he did nothing !
i believe he is still young, so i wanna make this puppy only only only loves me ! i live alone with my father and mother, and they never get in touch with the dog, so i'm the only one owner of it.
and i don't really have the money to spend for training classes or anything because they are very very very expensive here !
so please guys let me know how to make my dog only friendly with me and to protect himself first and then me !
maybe it's bad to make him attack and i believe it, but it is worst if he get attacked and I.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i apologize but how old are you? and how much do you actually know about this breed? Your dog is 4 months old! You can NOT in your right mind, expect him to protect you or himself at this age! These dogs need EXTENSIVE socialization otherwise you could have a very dangerous animal on your hands which not only makes it more likely your dog would be put down for aggression but it also gives people another reason to put our breed in a bad light which is what we're trying to fight against by PROPER training, PROPER socialization, PROPER handling... We continually fight against breed prejudice because someone didnt do what they needed to do in order to have a well balanced dog that knew when to fight and when to take flight. Seriously! I was EXTREMELY disappointed to read this post. YOU have to take great steps to socialize your dog PROPERLY! YOU have to take great steps to TRAIN your dog PROPERLY! YOU have to take great steps to RAISE a well balanced dog that puts the breed in the POSITIVE light it not only deserves but to put the rest of us RESPONSIBLE owners in a positive. We all work very hard to keep our dogs by raising them and training them properly. After reading this post, i dont think you deserve having this dog in your life because it sounds to me like you intend to abuse the power these dogs have as adults. If these people were really trying to steal your dog, what the **** were you doing walking him there in the first place. You PUPPY is just that! A PUPPY!!! They know NOTHING beyond playing. You put your dog in a negative situation that could very well cause permanent damage mentally and could not be corrected. You dont sound old enough to understand what you've gotten into much less what you're doing. PLEASE do right by this dog. Do what you're supposed to be. Without socializing and training properly, you are risking the loss of your dog because this can create serious trouble should the dog bite in the wrong instance. YOU would be the reason your dog were to get put to sleep because you didnt do the right things to raise a WELL BALANCED and WELL TRAINED dog. Could you live with yourself knowing you had caused his death because you failed to do right by him?

And in all honesty (still!!)... i seriously doubt anyone on this board is going to tell you how to continue being irresponsible. ESPECIALLY with a puppy. Train properly, socialize properly and constantly! THATS how you get a dog that knows how to handle things.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Duplicate:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-i-got-into-fight-my-dog-i-have-question.html


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

:lurking:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> These dogs need EXTENSIVE socialization otherwise you could have a very dangerous animal on your hands which not only makes it more likely your dog would be put down for aggression but it also gives people another reason to put our breed in a bad light which is what we're trying to fight against by PROPER training, PROPER socialization, PROPER handling....


KZoppa, are you kidding? The kid lives in Palestine, everyone there requires EXTENSIVE socialization. You're not offering advice to someone in North Carolina, or Colorado....I think the social values and dynamics are a bit different than what the application of your advice and concerns may apply too? I think daily survival of dog and boy are more relevent than PROPER handling.

Atothek47, your dog is too young to really offer protection. Some lines of GSDs have more protection instinct than others, and within lines, some individual dogs are more protective than others.....but all of them, if they are going to be protective, will natuarally become more protective as they get older....but only if the dog has it in them to be protective, some do not.

Keep your puppy in a safe place where the neighborhood boys will not fight you until the dog is older. As the dog is over a year old, and gets closer to a year and a half old, you should see more protective instincts come out...if they are there?


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Plus he's just 16....and yeah, lives in Palestine. Hard to apply some of the same rules as we have over here. But I think he can get hit with both sides of the book: needs to realize this type of dog can become a huge danger to other people in the future if not handled correctly now, but is still too young to be protective yet. But I agree with both sides of this discussion, be careful where you go, but be careful how you raise your pup also. Education seems to be key in this area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LeftyGinger said:


> Plus he's just 16....and yeah, lives in Palestine. Hard to apply some of the same rules as we have over here. But I think he can get hit with both sides of the book: needs to realize this type of dog can become a huge danger to other people in the future if not handled correctly now, but is still too young to be protective yet. But I agree with both sides of this discussion, be careful where you go, but be careful how you raise your pup also. Education seems to be key in this area.


Very well put. Think he's just going to have to me extra cautious when and where he goes with his puppy. Wonder if there are dog classes available or trainers? He's got to keep up with the exercise and socialization, but the puppy won't be able to defend or protect for a year or so.... and only then with TRAINING.

We have to have friendly and happy 4 month old puppies if we want confident and protective CALM adults. First we work on getting a mentally stable puppy. THEN we train proper protection when they are mentally and physically grown up enough to deal with the training.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What W.Oliver and LeftyGiner said! I think, Atothek47, that you have been doing quite well with you pup so far. I love it how you come to the board for advice because it shows how dedicated you are to your pup, and how hard you are willing to work to raise him right. 

As others have said, he is just a baby. You wouldn't expect a four-year-old to protect you, would you? That would be completely unreasonable. GSDs will mature around 18 months, some around 2 or 3 years of age. Until then, you need to give him a lot of positive experinces and show him that YOU will protect him so that he grows up confident, and NOT fearful. A fearful dog will attack everything and anything, including friends and harmless people out of fear. A well socialized, confident dog will be able to differentiate between friend and foe, and if he is naturally protective, will react. 

Having a well-behaved, confident and calm looking dog at your side is going to be a great deterrent to avoid problems - people will think twice before approaching! Teach him to bark on command, and you got it made! And I would use an unusual word to teach the bark on command so that others don't know that you are telling the dog to bark, but may think that you are telling the dog to protect. So for example, you could use a command like "guard" , or "mark" (as in, ready, set, mark! - setting him up to attack, but really you are just telling him to bark) or a made up word. Because if you are in this type of situation again, telling your dog to "speak" would be cute instead of intimidating.

Your pup seems perfect for his age and well bonded to you, congrats on raising so far!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Atothek47 my condolences on your altercation and the attempted theft of your dog.
　
As others have said your dog is too young to be expected it to be protective.
　
Not only is your dog too young; you and your dog are not well enough trained to expect your dog to be protective in such a situation. A dog is much like a loaded gun. You shouldn't take a loaded gun into a dangerous situation and expect to use it without any training. The first thing, is to be trained; whether it be a gun or a dog; is self-control and safety. This is something that’s not casually done just spending a few minutes on a message board. Whether it be using a gun or a dog for protection that is something that should be gone into the depth and that time should be taken and the first priority and the main emphasis should be safety and restraint; you don’t want a loose cannon whether it be a gun or a dog, going off in public unless. If you really want your dog to be protective and if you don’t already know how to do it; then you AND your dog should probably go through some formalized training with some experts. This will probably definitely take a considerable amount of time and will probably take a fair amount of money. 
　
Part of the reason I have my dog is for protection; but I’ve done all my training to make my dog controllable and more restrained. I have done absolutely no training to encourage my dog to protect me. I hope that her looks, confidence and discipline is enough of a deterrent to scare off any would-be attacker. I would HOPE that if I am attacked that the dog would have the intellect and the instinct to protect me; however if my dog didn’t protect me under such a circumstance *I would not hold it against my dog*. Regretfully almost anyone could probably steal my dog; because she is a friendly trusting dog and because of my disability I think she needs to be by default friendly and trusting. If I become incapacitated or die I don’t want emergency responders, good Samaritans, and authorities to be at unreasonable risk. I figure if I die or become incapacitated that she has a better chance of survival if she is friendly and trusting.
　
Again I would like to emphasize in my opinion if you want to train your dog for protection it is something that should not be taken lightly and casually; *the first priority should be public safety*. So I feel the emphasis on protective training for dogs should be much like gun ownership; the first priorities should be safety and restraint, to prevent a loose cannon from going off or being used improperly.
　
Also one of the important things of having a protective dog or a gun is to make sure that you behave in a responsible moral way that is not provocative or unnecessarily aggressive.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The more you care for and love your puppy, the more he will do the same for you. Right now you have to protect him, but you've probably figured that out!  Sorry about the fight, hope you're both ok.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

A dog that is a loose cannon is not only a risk to the public it is a risk to itself and to the public image of dogs and its breed. Hopefully your priority of loving the dog is higher than the priority of protection. Some people that simply want dogs for protection are quite lazy and reckless and don’t care if they put their dog at risk or giving the breed or dogs a bad reputation. Regretfully sometimes dogs are even used to bully or commit crimes.
　
One of my neighbors recently asked for some help in getting a large dog for “protection”. I refused to give him help because he is a shady character. He spends so much money on alcohol and cigarettes (and possibly illicit drugs) that he often doesn’t have a enough food for himself so he begs food from family, friends, and charities. If his priorities are so screwed up that he can’t keep food on the shelf for himself; I suspect he would neglect the dog. I can’t help but be suspicious that perhaps the reason he feels he needs a dog for protection is that he has probably wronged many people. I’m afraid that if he got a dog that he would likely neglect the dog and might use it in a fashion that supports crime rather than preventing it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Think if you were 4 yrs old and some guys started a fight with your dad and wanted to take you. You would be scared, confused and not know what to do but would know your dad would do everything he could to take care of you. At that age you never think anything bad would happen to your dad, he's your dad! But as you got older you understood that he could be in danger and possibly injured and you would do anything you could to protect him. That's probably what happened during this fight, your puppy is just like a 4 yr old kid, scared, not knowing what to do but knowing you'll take care of everything. And you did! Make sure he gets lots of pets, treats and playtime together with you over the next few days so he feels confident and loved.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Think if you were 4 yrs old and some guys started a fight with your dad and wanted to take you. You would be scared, confused and not know what to do but would know your dad would do everything he could to take care of you. At that age you never think anything bad would happen to your dad, he's your dad! But as you got older you understood that he could be in danger and possibly injured and you would do anything you could to protect him. That's probably what happened during this fight, your puppy is just like a 4 yr old kid, scared, not knowing what to do but knowing you'll take care of everything. And you did! Make sure he gets lots of pets, treats and playtime together with you over the next few days so he feels confident and loved.


 Very well said, Stosh :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: That's what I was thinking about.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

@Atothek47 Im sorry that you went throught that  I understand how you feel. But like everyone said you have to protect him first 

3 weeks ago I was in my square and this guy approached me with his hand in his pockets, in a very dominant way (not sure how to express that) he didn't say a word.

When he got closer he said "i want a dog like that or a rotty" (that's when I thot "oh no...") and he started getting more closer and closer i had to leave. I said "Let's go to the Vet's house!" (which is infront of the square) thanks god they were actually there. The vet told me he was waiting behind a tree. After 15minuts he crossed the street and got in a car. He passed 3 times with his car, One with the windows closed and the other ones with the windows open. 

Im not a Judgemental person, but this person was different, he gave me a feeling which i knew wasn't good. A lot of people've come to pet my puppy but not like that man:thinking:. And the insecurity in my country has been getting worse and worse everyone carrys a gun nowdays.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

And I forgot to add that nowdays in my country you can't find a GSD that easily. The fact is GSD means money. And they're famous about their temperament which makes thief want them more. 

You get kill for a Blackberry.. I don't wanna imagine what'd thiefs do for a dog. This is depressing.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

AH! KZoppa, definitely not a helpful comment considering the location of the OP...although I agree with you Oliver, I don't think the comment "everyone in Palestine needs manners" helps either.

Athotek, are you actually in Palestine or are you a Palenstinaian living outside of Gaza or the West Bank? If you are Palestinian outside on of the "hot beds" I think you'll be able to socialize him pretty well. Expecially if you're close to Tel Aviv. When I was tehre I was really impressed with the amount of well behaved pets people had and the number of dog parks that were available and all the dogs seemed so well socialized (what you want!).

You dog is just a BABY. You have to think about what a 3 year old child would have done when that happend--run off crying probably the best you could expect. 

Before he's mature, YOU are going to have to be his protector. He can't save you or himself. After that, as long as you find ways to socialize him and working extensively on training (google ides!!). It you do this, he will turn into a confident, sure of him self dog that develops REASONABLE protective instincts when there is danger. But I get him full grown is going to offer all the deterent that people will need.

Sorry this is happening and please don't take offense to some of the things being said.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well said Elsa- you're doing a great job with your pup. How did you get so lucky to have a gsd? Did your parents get him for you? In many countries they're weapons, so glad you have him for a friend and protector- he'll return the favor that you gave him many times over. Do you have a picture of the two of you?


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Athotek, are you actually in Palestine or are you a Palenstinaian living outside of Gaza or the West Bank?


Israel, people. "Palestine" no longer exists as a legal entity. It's the state of Israel. 

/rant



Stosh said:


> Well said Elsa- you're doing a great job with your pup. How did you get so lucky to have a gsd? Did your parents get him for you? In many countries they're weapons, so glad you have him for a friend and protector- he'll return the favor that you gave him many times over. Do you have a picture of the two of you?


GSDs are not uncommon in Israel (though for protection, Jewish Israelis - can't speak for Arabs - hugely prefer malinois over GSDs). Israel is a VERY dog-loving country. I can't speak for Arab neighborhoods or attitude, but if someone wants a GSD in Israel, they can certainly find them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well i apologize that my comment seems to have offended a great many people and i could really care less WHERE the OP is. We all fight so hard to keep our dogs and have this breed respected and then someone, doesnt matter where they are, comes on this board asking how they can train a 4 month old puppy to bite! Seriously?! Come on now. I understand not every country is like the US but are you kidding me?! THIS to me was a huge indicator of yet another person giving GSDs a bad reputation because of HOW they want to use the dog. I understand the OP loves his dog and doesnt live in the greatest area but expecting a 4 month old pup to be something more than a CHILD until maturity tells me they know nothing about dogs in general. AND there is even no promises the dog would even BE protective when the time came anyway! Forgive me for being offended over this.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

GSDElsa said:


> ...although I agree with you Oliver, I don't think the comment "everyone in Palestine needs manners" helps either..


Flag on the play, 15 yards for an inaccurate quote, with an additional 5 yards for casting stones at the obvious.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Trying to take everything into consideration. 

As everyone said the pup is too young at this point, and as he matures, he will become protective of you.

I almost think that even if you want a dog for protection, you STILL want to socialize it as much as possible. Think of it this way. The dog has a history of contacts with human beings. If he has one or two contacts, of people outside your home, yes he will probably be very scared and possibly aggressive toward all strangers -- because they are ALL strange.

But if you have a host of contacts in his history, he can get an idea of what a normal situation is, and what a problem situation is. So you will able to walk down the street without him going off at every thing and everyon one. But when push comes to shove, he will have enough experience to know that this isn't right, protect/guard. 

I think that we have such a bond with our dogs that if someone starts hurting our person, our full grown shepherd, is not going to sit back and watch. Sometimes they do not want to agress, and will try to get between you and the problem. 

I cannot imagine living where you do. If classes are too expensive, train the dog yourself. Read books. It is not fair to have a GSD and not to train him. They are large powerful dogs and untrained, they can be a liability as well as a nuisance.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Trying to take everything into consideration.
> 
> As everyone said the pup is too young at this point, and as he matures, he will become protective of you.
> 
> ...


 
*Selzer thank you for putting in nicer terms what i was saying. *


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Shavy said:


> Israel, people. "Palestine" no longer exists as a legal entity. It's the state of Israel.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ...


Here's my rant: The West Bank and Gaza Strip are Palestine controlled areas within Israel that have their own governance. They consider themselves their own "thang." Don't bring your own politics into this discussion. OP considers himself to either be living in actual Palestine (? Gaza or West Bank--with luck possibly the disputed area of Golan Heights) or hopefully just means he's a Palestine living somewhere in Israel.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> well i apologize that my comment seems to have offended a great many people and i could really care less WHERE the OP is. We all fight so hard to keep our dogs and have this breed respected and then someone, doesnt matter where they are, comes on this board asking how they can train a 4 month old puppy to bite! Seriously?! Come on now. I understand not every country is like the US but are you kidding me?! THIS to me was a huge indicator of yet another person giving GSDs a bad reputation because of HOW they want to use the dog. I understand the OP loves his dog and doesnt live in the greatest area but expecting a 4 month old pup to be something more than a CHILD until maturity tells me they know nothing about dogs in general. AND there is even no promises the dog would even BE protective when the time came anyway! Forgive me for being offended over this.


No, but what you have to understand is that not all countries have the same attitudes and theories about dogs and telling the person they don't deserve a dog when the person is in an area that GSD's are treated as a whole as an accessory to real estate to guard...well, it's not going to go very far. Points need to be made, but area needs to be taken into consideration as to the approach taken.


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

guys, i really loved your comments and it really made me feel comfortable in this forum, because as you can see, they only thing i have on my forum is "that i want advices:.
this is our 5 dog at house, but this is the first large one and the first one i be the first and only owner, because one of my brothers is now in the US and the other got married and lives a bit far from my home.
in my country a German shepherd means alot of money as someone said, and thats why the boys attacked me, because they can make good money of it.
and i appreciate you guys that you understood that i'm here to learn and not to get punished KZoppa ! but thats for correcting yourself.
And so far i think i'm raising a very well behaved and smart dog, he know sits on my command, goes down and stay as well.
and i take him to a park where i let him go with the dogs, i only say his name once or whistle or say come here and he do nothing just running back to me, i walk for like an hour and he's next to me, once i needed to go inside a shop and i was with my girl friend so i let her handle the dog's leash, and i started to walk, he started to bark and pulling very very hard and i felt he gone crazy, and at the second she let him go, he ran like crazy to me and jumped on me ! he never somebody takeover his leash or walk him except me. even if i walk with my friend and let him hold his leash, he keeps looking at me checking if i'm ok with that, and once i call him or say come here he just pull back to me.
so as i said so far this puppy loves me alot, obey me, and i was just wondering when i posted this thread.

and i would appreciate if there is anybody would like to give me his email so ask him for more and for advices, because i feel i wanna do the best for this puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> well i apologize that my comment seems to have offended a great many people and i could really care less WHERE the OP is. *We all fight so hard to keep our dogs and have this breed respected* and then someone, doesnt matter where they are, comes on this board asking how they can train a 4 month old puppy to bite! Seriously?! Come on now. I understand not every country is like the US but are you kidding me?! *THIS to me was a huge indicator of yet another person giving GSDs a bad reputation because of HOW they want to use the dog.* I understand the OP loves his dog and doesnt live in the greatest area but expecting a 4 month old pup to be something more than a CHILD until maturity tells me they know nothing about dogs in general. AND there is even no promises the dog would even BE protective when the time came anyway! Forgive me for being offended over this.


:thumbup:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Atothek47,

Setting aside our cultural & social differences, and focusing on the German Shepherd....what impresses me about your posts are good intentions, what sounds to be a good bond with your dog, and good effort to learn, as demonstrated by coming on this forum.

Understand, a GSD is really a puppy until they are about 18 months old. From 18 months to 3 years, they are young dogs. In both cases, there is much to teach a dog during these periods, and how the dog approaches the world around them changes as they mature.

At 16 weeks, your number one job is to keep the puppy safe. By keeping the puppy safe, you ensure he has no bad experiences...never allow him to enter a situation where he will be afraid, or worse, hurt. Allow him to explore his surroundings, but under your supervision...again, to make sure he does not have a bad experience. All of this effort over the next many months, will build his confidence. A GSD puppy that never loses, and only wins, begins to think he in undefeatable.

Take him new places, and socialize him with friends, and other dogs, new places (where it is safe)...all of these activities build his confidence.

As for obedience, don't worry too much about that right now...he is young. The most important thing is to focus on your bond with the GSD. Do not lose his trust by punishing him or correcting him too much (at all). If he is doing something you do not wish him to do...like chewing on the leg of a chair. Tell him "No", and get his attention with a toy. When he leaves the chair leg and goes for the toy, praise him, "good boy", play with him and pet him. This builds on your bond with him. Do not spank him for chewing on the chair leg and get mad...this method will damage the trust between you.

It sounds like you have a good recall, and the dog returns to you when you call. Keep this up. Every time, and I mean every time you call your GSD and he comes immediately to you....reward him with praise and pets, very much love.....even if he just chewed the leg completely off the chair. Coming to you when called can never be a bad thing for your GSD regardless of what bad thing he has done....he did the bad thing because you failed to watch him and keep him safe....so if anyone needs a spanking, it is you.......if you do this, your dog will perform very well when you call. If you allow yourself to spank the dog when he comes to you after being called.....you will have violated his trust and over time, he will not come when you call.

Over the next several weeks and months, you can work on basic obedience, come, sit, down, stay.....but make it fun. Use food as a reward each time he does what you ask. Use the food to lure him into the position and say, "yes" when he is correct, followed by the food and praise. Be consistent, clarity of command...1.) Say the command, 2.) if the dog does not perform the behavior, provide some assistance or guidance, or later a correction, and 3.) when the dog has accomplished the behavior, give him prasie/reward. If you always approach your training this way, your dog will learn what you want to teach.

Get on the internet and read as much as you can about training GSD puppies. Read about Schutzhund, and look for an organization where you live...if one exists, they will be able to offer you guidance in training.

The message many here attempted to convey is that owning a GSD is a responsibility, regardless of where you live. I hope these brief comments help.

May Allah keep you and your GSD safe in a troubled part of our world.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Atothek47 said:


> and i would appreciate if there is anybody would like to give me his email so ask him for more and for advices, because i feel i wanna do the best for this puppy.


That's great that you're trying to do the best for your puppy! Probably the best thing would be to continue posting your questions publicly on the board - that way you'll get the broadest range of responses, rather than restricting yourself to just a couple, and then you can decide what makes the most sense for you and your puppy.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

What Oliver said !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oliver thank you for the very beautiful words you have said.
and i can see from those words that i'm going to the good and positive road.
when i call my puppy i always make it something he love, and give him food, i always have treats for him on me.
and when i train him, for example on sit, down and stay, i train him on the 3 of them together, i run he follow then i stop say sit give a treat, down give a treat and stay i run then come he come and a treat,but very fast.
i believe he loves me so much because i spend alot with him and never let him feel far from me.
i thank you again my friend


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What's his name?


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mars...for the Planet


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice name! My husband's grandfather was named Mars, too.


----------



## GSDwetkissies92 (Sep 14, 2010)

Atothek47 said:


> Mars...for the Planet


Mars, the Dogo of War!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Question...

How do the Israelis take to having dogs (especially GSD's) in the Palestine areas?

-E


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not that I have any idea of an answer, but is your question:

How do Israelis take dog into the Palestinian Areas?
or
How is it for Israelis living in Palestinian Areas to own dog?
or
Could you please phrase your question better because I cannot figure it out?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Neither, it's asked exactly as I spelled it out. 

-E


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Selzer, I think he means how do those in the Palestine area react to someone who has a dog.


----------

